# Notebook für UNI/Bib geuscht



## Nickles (27. Januar 2015)

*Notebook für UNI/Bib geuscht*

Budget: 500 oder auch mehr wenns denn sein muss :c
Edit: Nach einm wenig umschauen wird das unter 650 wohl nix oder?
Anwendungsbereich: Mitschreiben bei den Vorlesungen, Schreiben von Hausarbeiten in der Biblitohek bei gleichzeitigem nutzen des Internets
Bildschirmgröße: uhm 14-15 Zoll
Bildschirmauflösung: FHD?
Glare/Matt: Egal
Akkulaufzeit: Je mehr desto besser. Ist aber egal da Stecker vorhanden sind
Gewicht: egal
Besondere Anforderungen: 
LEISE LEISE LEISE LEISE LEISE Sonst flieg ich aus der bib / Vorlesung hochkant raus und die euros waren für den Arsch 
SSD vorhanden oder nachrüstbar, ACHI
Dedizierte Grafikkarte wird nicht benötigt.
Mehr oder weniger Leicht zu reinigen bzw entstauben

DVD Laufwerk brauchts eigentlich nicht.
USB 3.0 wäre nett aber bei dem Budget wohl nicht drinne oder?
Ram wären 8 GB nett und würden einen Aufpreis von 45-50 euro rechtfertigen

Edit: 8 GB +128er SSD findew ichb soweit mal nur das hier als günstrigstes Angebot
Notebook 15.6" (39,62cm) Dell Latitude 15 E5540-2693

Fragt sich nur zum eine
was für ne SSD ist verbaut und taugt die was?
bietet das Ding ACHI
Wie siehts mit der Lautstärke aus


----------



## Cinnayum (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für UNI/Bib geuscht*

Woraus resultiert deine Anforderung: ACHI?
SSDs laufen auch ohne und wenn du eh nur surfst und statische Seiten für die Recherche ansiehst, ist der Modus der SSD unerheblich.

Die beste (mir bekannte) Seite in deutscher Sprache für NB-Reviews ist:
www.notebookcheck.com

Leider spinnt unser Proxy gerade, so dass ich nicht nach einem Testbericht für dieses Modell suchen kann.
Ah ging doch  :

Test Dell Latitude E5540 Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests
Emissionen

Geräuschemissionen
Der schönste Büroalltag kann gründlich vermiest werden, wenn der Lüfter des Laptops ständig laut vor sich hindröhnt. Beim Latitude E5540 muss man sich darüber allerdings keine Sorgen machen: Üblicherweise hört man nur ein *sanftes Rauschen* von der linken Gehäuseseite, wo das Lüftergitter sitzt.Unter voller Last werden es *maximal 33,5 dB(A)*, das ist immer noch recht leise. Wird das Notebook gar nicht belastet, geht der Lüfter schon mal ganz aus, dann ist nur noch die Festplatte ganz leise vernehmbar.


----------



## chischko (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für UNI/Bib geuscht*

Hi, 

ich kann mal ein paar Erfahrungen aussprechen: 

Herstellerspezifisch: 
- ACER hat keine Ahnung wie man Laptops/Notebooks/Ultrabooks baut! Habe so viele Leute die mit Problemen zu mir kommen mit ihren Geräten und selbst 2 mal den Fehler gemacht billig zu kaufen ... nur Frust, Stress und verschwendete Zeit! 
- ASUS hat etwas mehr Ahnung aber langlebig sind sie auch nicht: Nach 2 Jahren normaler Nutzung sind die Komponenten einfach durch! 
- LENOVO/DELL und SAMSUNG leisten hier gute Arbeit
- APPLE ist sauteuer aber mMn das beste was du bekommen kannst im mobilen Bereich (Gerade das MacBook Air) und soweit ich sehe über deinem Budget (11" Variante gibt es ab ca. 780 Euro) 
- DELL bietet den besten Support
- SONY baut sehr sehr gute Geräte die aber auch preislich etwas höher angesiedelt sind. 

Hardware: 
- DVD Laufwerk brauche ich seit Jahren nicht mehr im Laptop. Habe mal ein externes Laufwerk (USB 3.0 ist wichtig!) für 30 Euro bei Amazon gekauft. 
- USB 3.0 sollte definitiv an Board sein! Musik auszutauschen, Filme etc. etc. etc. macht via USB 2.0 einfach keinen Spaß. Ist heutiger quasi-Standard. 
- SSD sollte unbedingt ebenfalls an Board sein! Spart Zeit und Strom! Ggf. später nachrüsten wenn erstmal nicht im Budget. 
- 4GB RAM reichen zwar, 8 empfehle ich, 16 sind zu viel! 
- Displays unter 12" sind sehr sehr klein... Wenn du viel damit arbeitest sollten es schon mind. 13" eher 14+. 15" (bzw. 15,4") haben sich zu einem gängigen Standard etabliert. 17" sind wieder recht groß und etwas unhandlich wie ich finde. Ich fahre mit meinem 13" MacBook hier sehr gut. 
- Touchdisplay: Glaube eh nicht relevant in deiner Preisklasse aber die Geräte in diesem Preissegment reagieren sehr träge i.d.R. 

Formate:
- Ultrabooks sind schick und leicht aber teuer. Da du sagtest Gewicht und Größe sind nahezu egal: Weniger zu empfehlen. 
- Convertable: Bieten hohes Risiko eines Defektes/Fehlers an den Scharnieren. Vorsicht und in deinem Preisbereich doppelt! 
- Chromebook: Gutes Preis-Leistung Verhältnis, aber mir widerstrebt der Gedanke so an eine Unternehmen gebunden zu sein und alles in der Cloud zu speichern etc.! Google Chrome als Betriebssystem: s.u. 

Betriebssysteme: 
- MS Windows ist noch immer das beste (außer OS-X natürlich für Apple Geräte, aber zu spezifisch!) nur für Touchgeräte ein Alptraum! Würde aktuell noch auf Laptops Windows 7 gegenüber Windows 8 vorziehen. 
- Google Chrome: Bitte? Nein! Kompatibilität, Performance und Philosophie dahinter sind nicht nur eigenartig und befremdlich sondern auch beängstigend wie sehr man sich an ein Unternehmen 
- Linux: Nur was für Experten, wenn man es beherrscht wirklich gut, wenn nicht: Finger weg! 
- OS-X nur für Apple, deswegen schwer zu vergleichen. Mir persönlich gefällt es sehr gut aber auch hier: Bindung an ein Unternehmen sehr stark, deswegen nicht uneingeschränkt für Sicherheitsliebhaber zu empfehlen. 

Tipp: Bei Notebookbilliger.de gibt es ein Studentenprogramm, das manchmal ganz gute Preise/Aktionen hat. Such dort auch mal in der Kategorie "Businesslaptops" oder "Multimedialaptops" dort kannst du auch Filter setzen und so den Suchradius einschränken. 

Ich hoffe, dir etwas weiter geholfen zu haben und jeder, der eine andere Meinung hat: Sorry! Nur meine ganz persönlichen Erfahrungen!


----------



## Nickles (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für UNI/Bib geuscht*

@Cinnayum  das Teil kostet über 1000 Euro ​

Bei Geizhals habe ich mit der Komponenten Auswahl einige bis 800 euro gefunden, das Problem ist jedes mal das selbe - die Laustärke.

Achja, ein weiteres Kriterium ist neben Wlan ein LAN Anschluss denn in der Wohnung habe ich kein Wlan

Notebooks mit Display-GrÃ¶ÃŸe ab 13", Display-GrÃ¶ÃŸe bis 14.9", Display-AuflÃ¶sung: ab 1920x1080, CPU-Hersteller: Intel, Hauptspeicher: ab 8GB, Festplattentyp: SSD, SSD-KapazitÃ¤t: ab 120GB, Optisches Laufwerk: ohne, Grafik (Hersteller/Typ): Intel (


----------



## rabe08 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für UNI/Bib geuscht*

Das Studentenprogramm gibt es bei vielen Läden. Mein persönlicher Liebling ist campuspoint.de. Ansonsten stimme ich chischko voll zu und betone: NIMM AUF KEINEN FALL ACER!!! Die Technik innen drin ist dieselbe wie bei z.B. Lenovo, DELL, SONY etc.pp. Aber die Verarbeitung und die Gehäusematerialien, irgendwie geht das besser... Genausowenig zu empfehlen sind so Nischenmarken mit Packard Bell und ähnliche. Der Aufbau der Geräte ist oft, ich sag mal seltsam.

Bei meinem Lenovo muss ich z.B. 5 Schrauben lösen und komme an ALLES dran. Bei einem Gerät von einem Freund, ich glaube, das war sogar Packard Bell, ist aber schon was her, waren es deutlich mehr als 15 Schrauben plus Platikhalteklemmen wegbiegen und verklebte Teile lösen. 

Qualität lohnt sich. Mein NB ist von 2010 und immer noch ohne jede Einschränkung nutzbar. Halt Lenovo. Aber wie chischko schon sagte, Apple spielt noch mal in einer eigenen Liga. Die Kombination aus Gewicht, Laufzeit, Leistung, Verarbeitung, Materialien, Display kriegst Du nur da. Der Haken ist halt der Preis. Allerdings, das große MacBook pro in Standardkonfig liegt bei rund 2500€, kannst du auch für ein Lenovo T oder W ausgeben. Ist alles relativ.


----------



## Nickles (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für UNI/Bib geuscht*

Hm ich werde es Berücksichtigen.
Wenn wir schon dabei sind, lasst die FInger von HP.
Mein aktuelles ist von denen...
Laut und Warm
(Meiner Meinung nach) absichtlich schlechte Schrauben.
Festplatte am Sterben - wollte die auswechseln also das Teil ZUM ERSTEN MAL ÜBERHAUPT aufgeschraubt.
Festplatte mit 2*4 Schrauben da verbaut
die letzte der 8t schrauben sieht aus als wäre das ding eher ein Nagel.
Komplett Rund statt Kreuz wie die anderen 7
Konsequenz man kriegt das Ding nicht raus und kann die FP nicht austauschen...


----------



## chischko (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für UNI/Bib geuscht*

Stimmt einen Punkt habe ich vergessen, der aber hier bereits nun angebracht wurde: GEHÄUSE! Oh mann! Ein endloses Kapitel: 
- Sony: Die VAIOs sidn die wartungsfreundlichsten Geräte, die ich jemals in der Hand hatte... Freunde und Bekannte haben mir einige Modelle in die Hand gedrückt und ich selbst hatte auch 3 Jahre lang einen: HDD, RAM oder WLAN Einheit tauschen? Kein Problem! 3-4 Schrauben (gute Schrauben noch dazu!) und gut is! Auch komplette Öffnung des Gehäuses zum entstauben des Wärmetauschers etc.? Kein Problem! 
- ASUS: Heilige Exkrementausscheidung! Keine Schrauben? Cool! Wie komm ich rein? Man heble die Tastaturabdeckung ab, entferne dann die Tatstatur, dann das Mainboard (inkl. aller internen Leitungen und das sind nicht wenig) und dann kann man den Lüfter reinigen etc. Nie wieder! 
- Apple: Pfff... MacBook aufmachen? Nein! Punkt! Da ist alles verlötet, verklemmt, verschweißt und verklebt... 
- HP: Die älteren Modelle vor 4-5 Jahren gingen echt noch! Da war das OK aber heute sind se ein Alptraum aus Plastik und Kleber der ebenfalls in die Kategorie "ÖFFNEN? NEIN!" fällt
- DELL: Hier merkt man, dass sie hauptsächlich Business Kunden haben und ihren Wartungsteams bzw. Servicetechnikern vor Ort das Leben etwas leichter machen wollen. Da kann man auch noch Hardware tauschen und die Gehäuse halten bissl was aus (nutze selbst ein Ultrabook von DELL Beruflich und muss sagen ich bin zufrieden!). 
-LENOVO: Sehr durchmischt! Bei den höherwertigen Geräten gibt es kleine Öffnungen/Klappen für z.B. HDD oder RAM Wechsel und auch etwa 8-10 weitere Schrauben auf der Unterseite um das Gehäuse komplett zu öffnen. Sind OK aber in deiner Preisregion aus dem Blickwinkel Gehäuse nur bedingt zu empfehlen. 

Weitere Erfahrungen sind bei mir nur auf Einzelgeräten basierend daher halte ich mich da lieber zurück. 

Weiterhin viel Erfolg bei der Suche!


----------



## Nickles (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für UNI/Bib geuscht*

 Nix gefunden. Irgendwie kommt meine Ausstattung nicht mit unter 1000 eure + leise Zustande.
Wenn irgendwer ein Ass aus dem Ärmel zaubern könnte wäre das der Hammer!!!!


----------



## TheJumper0 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für UNI/Bib geuscht*

Lenovo Campus ThinkPad® L450 20DSS00C00 mit 628GB (128GB SSD+500GB HDD) & 8GB RAM - CampusPoint - Notebooks für Studenten, Schüler, Lehrkräfte und natürlich alle Anderen


----------



## Nickles (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für UNI/Bib geuscht*

Wow das Angebot ist sehr intressant!
Wenn jetzt noch die Laustärke stimmt


----------



## TheJumper0 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für UNI/Bib geuscht*

Hab selbst das L440.
Keine Probleme mit der Lautstärke


----------



## Nickles (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für UNI/Bib geuscht*

Geil 
Wie siehts mit auswechseln aus, kann man die FP wsechseln?
2,5 oder 1,8 Zoll?
Kann man das Gerät entstauben?


----------



## Redsupp (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für UNI/Bib geuscht*

Wie laut ist die Tastatur? Sehe ihn schon hocken mit ultraleisen Laptop und hämmert auf seiner Tastatur rum und wird trotzdem rausgeschmissen


----------



## TheJumper0 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für UNI/Bib geuscht*



Nickles schrieb:


> Geil
> Wie siehts mit auswechseln aus, kann man die FP wsechseln?
> 2,5 oder 1,8 Zoll?
> Kann man das Gerät entstauben?



Das ist ein Business Geräte der Einstiegsklasse, da kann man alles tauschen und reinigen 
Eben kein Spielzeug ala Acer, Asus und Co.

@Redsupp
Egal auf welcher Tastatur man rumhämmert -> laut


----------



## Nickles (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für UNI/Bib geuscht*

Übersehe ich da was oder kann das DIng kein LAN?
Dann wärs tot
;_;


----------



## TheJumper0 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für UNI/Bib geuscht*

Schau ins Datenblatt 

Kann Gbit Lan


----------



## Nickles (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für UNI/Bib geuscht*

Hm seltsam ich seh das net.
Aber egal dann ist ja alles ok


----------



## Nickles (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für UNI/Bib geuscht*

Hey: Update:
Oma wird mir den Kaufen wenn er wieder verfügbar ist

Vielen Danke für den super Tipp!!!


----------



## chischko (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für UNI/Bib geuscht*

Hi! Denke mit dem hast du nen guten Deal gemacht. Lenovo kann man durchaus nehmen für deinen Einsatzzweck und es hat alles an Board was man so braucht als Student. Lediglich der Prozessor und nun nicht unbedingt der modernste und schnellste, reicht aber aus solange du keine aufwändigen CAD Berechnungen o.Ä. machen willst oder zocken. 

Vielleicht noch ein kleiner Tip am Rande: Während meines Studiums ist mir mal meine Festplatte abgeschmiert! Nimm (vorausgesetzt du nimmst Win 7) die Professional oder Ultimate Version, da kann man ein komplettes Backup auf einer externen Festplatte machen. Ist ein verdammt beruhigendes Gefühl. Extrem wichtiges wie die Masterarbeit oder so natürlich immer 3 fach sichern  

Viel Spaß damit und viel Erfolg bei deinem Studium!


----------



## Nickles (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für UNI/Bib geuscht*

CAD? Weiss nicht was das ist  Brauche ich das als Jura Student? 
Ist windows 8.1 pro bei.
Also ich sichere immer so in der bib
1+auf NB Platte
1+auf USB Stick
1* per mail
1*Per dropbox

Dann verteilt sich das durch DB auf 2 PCs und das Handy

Sollte passen


----------



## chischko (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für UNI/Bib geuscht*

Jurastudenten brauchen das garantiert nicht.. nur Ingenieur etc.  CAD â€“ Wikipedia 

Hmmm ja, doch ich denke du fährst da eine sehr (!!!) sichere Backup Strategie ... Nur Verschlüsselung ist halt keine dabei aber das sollte dann wohl egal sein


----------



## Olstyle (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für UNI/Bib geuscht*

Nein, als Jurist wirst du kein "Computer Aided Design" machen .


----------



## Nickles (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für UNI/Bib geuscht*

Ah lol
OK 

Sind die Treiber auf der Lenovo Site immer aktuell oder ist das nur ein einmal Datengrab bei erscheinen?

Verschlüsseln tue ich mit tc7.1a. Nur brauch ich das da nicht. im 4ten Semester werden meine Graue Zellen noch nichts schützenswertes Prodden...


----------



## zarkanis (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für UNI/Bib geuscht*

In der Regel sollte das geupdatet werden. Daran erkennst du gute Hersteller.
Ob allerdings noch in 5 oder mehr Jahren neue Updates kommen, wage ich mal zu beweifeln.


----------



## Nickles (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für UNI/Bib geuscht*

Nee ich meine für jetzt wenn er ankommt.
Wie kommst du auf 5 Jahre?^^


----------



## zarkanis (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für UNI/Bib geuscht*

Ja wenn er ankommt und noch ein aktuelles Model ist, wird auch noch auf der Website alles aktuell sein^^
Mit den 5 Jahren wollte ich nur deutlich machen, dass nicht bis in alle Ewigkeiten alle Treiber aktuell gehalten werden.


----------



## Nickles (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für UNI/Bib geuscht*

Das schon klar 
Naja jetzt heisst abwarten...
NEUE HARDWARE KOMMT YAY


----------



## chischko (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für UNI/Bib geuscht*

1. Ok sogar Verschlüsselung!  Dann solltest du recht beruhigt schlafen können 

2. Veraltete Treiber: Oft verwalten die Hersteller solche Seiten selbst und es kommt auf die Kundenstruktur drauf an: Wenn ein Unternehme wie z.B. Dell einen überporoportional hohen Anteil an Unternehmenskunden hat werden oft nicht die neuesten aber dafür stabilsten, kompatibelsten und sehr gut getesteten Treiber dort bereitgestellt so das der Unternehmensadmin hier nicht nich umständlich selbst testen muss etc. Ähnlich verfährt teilweise Microsoft, da sie oft Treiber über Win Update anbieten, welche vielleicht nicht die Neuesten sind aber stabil laufen. 
Ich persönlich fahre die Philosophie stets die aktuellsten Teiber bei meinem Gaming Rechner zu holen, da hier die Performance im Vordergrund steht. Beim Arbeitsrechner lasse ich die IT das verwalten und hole mir nicht alles und jedes Update was da draußen rumschwirrt, da hier nicht unbedingt die Performance im Vordergrund steht sondern Verlässlichkeit und Verfügbarkeit


----------



## Nickles (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für UNI/Bib geuscht*

aiaiai, das nicht gut für einen ersten Kontakt. NB is hier, also gestart und plopp windows lizenz schlüssel eingeben. Rückseite vom Notebook, alle seiten der Verpackung beigelegte dokumente, mails, nix.... ach menno....


----------



## chischko (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für UNI/Bib geuscht*

Lies das Angebot (wenn es das Richtige ist?) nochmal sehr genau... OHNE Betriebssystem! ....


----------



## Nickles (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für UNI/Bib geuscht*

...So blöd bion ich nicht, ich habe dioe option win 8 für 25 euro mitgekauft. der mann von MS sagte grade nee geht nicht wenden sie sich an der hersteller

Edit: Was denn das jetzt, jetzt gibt es die 25 euro variante nicht mehr
wtf

Edit2: okay vill bin ich doch bescheuert, habe ich 25 euro nur für die installation ohne key rausgehauen? kill me...


----------



## chischko (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für UNI/Bib geuscht*

Hmm klingt seltsam! Erreichst du bei dem Shop niemanden? Hast du ne Rechnung per E-Mail bekommen o.Ä.?
Ich sehe auch nur die 99 Euro Version für 8.1 und 135 Euro für 8.1 pro


----------



## Nickles (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für UNI/Bib geuscht*

Ey ich glaub es hackt, ich glaube die haben wirklich 25 euro nur für die verdammte installierung genommen
Wo gibts denn sowas?!?!?!?!?
FML

Edit: Ja dann hol ich mir dann wohl eine key bei ebay
für 24,90....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chischko (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für UNI/Bib geuscht*

Japp.... ich will Dir nicht zu nahe treten aber ich glaube in diesem Falle bist du ein kleiner Schussel gewesen.... (No offence!) 
Ich verstehe deinen aber da hast du zu schnell geklickt. 

Tipp: Auf eBay gibt es legale Keys recht günstig und mit Sofortkauf kriegst du auch schnell den Key.
Edit: Passend dazu Feedback und auch gleich Links.


----------



## Nickles (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für UNI/Bib geuscht*

joa habe grade gekauft. key gibts trotzdem nicht .-.

Was denn nur los heute mal wieder ein Arsch F*** tag oder was Q_Q


----------



## chischko (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für UNI/Bib geuscht*

Aber du musst den Key doch nicht sofort eintragen, oder? Normalerweise hat man doch 30 Tage Zeit oder so?


----------



## Nickles (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für UNI/Bib geuscht*

ändert nix an 25 euro zum fenster raus und den ebay key bekomme ich auch nicht.
Reicht mir für heute.
So gefreut und wieder nur Probleme so ne ********


----------



## Nickles (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für UNI/Bib geuscht*

Soo hab den key und hat gefunzt. Bin bei den Treiber und etwas überfordert, die geben mir 3 (lol) wlan Treiber, intel realtek ericsson Oo welchen soil ich installieren? oder alle raufhauen?


----------



## chischko (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für UNI/Bib geuscht*

Schau im Gerätemanager nach, welchen du hast? ^^... Oder rechercher im Web welcher bei dir verbaut ist^^


----------



## Nickles (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für UNI/Bib geuscht*

ist intel dankö


----------



## Olstyle (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für UNI/Bib geuscht*

Ericson dürfte eher ein Mobilfunkmodem sein. Also wenn du das nicht explizit dabei hast wird es das auf keinen Fall sein.


----------



## chischko (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für UNI/Bib geuscht*



Nickles schrieb:


> ist intel dankö



Immer gern


----------



## Nickles (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für UNI/Bib geuscht*

Hat jemand einen Geheimtipp für ne Gute Tasche für das Teil? Muss man über Die Schulter hängen können (Fahrrad) und sollte eine Separate tasche für Netzteil,mauspaud,maus haben.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für UNI/Bib geuscht*

Ich hab bis jetzt immer Neoprenhüllen um das NB und dann beliebige Taschen benutzt.


----------



## chischko (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für UNI/Bib geuscht*

Also Geheimtips gibt es da glaube ich keine. Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meiner Targus Tasche. Etwas teuerer aber sehr gut gepolstert, viele sinnvolle (!) Fächer und schön leicht und angenehm zu tragen. Ist auch immer ein Schulterriehmen dabei also perfekt für's Fahrad geeignet und die tragenden Teile sind nochmal exra vernietet, damit sie nicht abreißen können.


----------



## Nickles (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für UNI/Bib geuscht*

:S eigentlich wollte ich mit 35 hinkommen  Naja ich schau mal danke für den Tipp ^__^


----------



## chischko (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für UNI/Bib geuscht*

Hm man spare nicht am falschen Ende... 
Das ist ne richtige K*cke wenn der runterfällt! Meine Tasche hat es im Studium fast zerlegt (hab es zum Glück nch gerade rechtzeitig bemerkt). Wäre wahrscheinlich sonst im Laufe der Woche endgültig gerissen (ne Naht hat sch aufgelöst) und wenn der runtergefallen wäre wäre ich komplett ohen irgendeinen Rechner da gestanden... deswegen: Da lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen.


----------



## Nickles (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für UNI/Bib geuscht*

Hm stimmt auch wieder


----------



## TheJumper0 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für UNI/Bib geuscht*

Ich hab mein Thinkpad immer hier drin: VAUDE Taschen Albert, 19 Liter, schwarz, 11207: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
 oder im Rucksack.


----------



## Nickles (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook für UNI/Bib geuscht*

Uh oh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WzCYaZKMnWQ
Ist das bei mir auch drauf?
Oder haben ich nicht win81 vanilla?


----------

